# CERN found traces of Higgs Boson !



## TheBeanie (Apr 8, 2011)

Traces of Higgs Boson found at CERN


*le excitement*

If they're on the right track, this may be the most exciting thing to have happened since I was born.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

CERN... *shakes head*


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

You've got to ask yourself what the purpose of finding such a thing could be. Why would they want to get a hold of it? What purpose would it serve them?


----------



## Diogenes (Jun 30, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> You've got to ask yourself what the purpose of finding such a thing could be. Why would they want to get a hold of it?


Knowledge, maybe? You know, that nerdy thing.

By the way, purpose is a subjective attribute by definition so anything can have a purpose provided that there's a mind that gives one to it.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Diogenes said:


> Knowledge? You know, that nerdy thing.
> 
> By the way, purpose is a subjective attribute by definition so anything can have a purpose provided that there's a mind that gives one to it.


Knowledge is a possibility, but what would one want to do with that knowledge?


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> You've got to ask yourself what the purpose of finding such a thing could be. Why would they want to get a hold of it? What purpose would it serve them?


Mainly to solidify the theories we already use that need it to exist, I suppose.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

sprinkles said:


> Mainly to solidify the theories we already use that need it to exist, I suppose.


I would hope that's the intention, but you never know, ya know?


----------



## Diogenes (Jun 30, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> Knowledge is a possibility, but what would one want to do with that knowledge?


What does one want with food?
To satisfy the need of eating.
What does one want with knowledge?
To satisfy the need of knowing.

Isn't that enough? Does everything has to have practical applications? And if yes, isn't satisfying a need a practical application?


Now, if you want to go all Schopenauer on me and say that needs are wells that can never be filled or something like that, well, ok. But that won't stop anyone from trying to.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> I would hope that's the intention, but you never know, ya know?


*shrug* I don't think anything can be done with it that isn't already done. It's used to explain things like why some particles have mass and others don't. It would mean that they actually have it right rather than being slightly off.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Diogenes said:


> Isn't that enough?


That's an optimistic outlook, and quite frankly, the outlook I prefer. I don't know, though, the intentions of CERN and the reasonings behind creating the Hadron Collider. But who am I to dampen your optimistic spirits? We can do it your way and not consider all possibilities objectively. Please, only take my sarcasm with a grain of salt. 

My point: We don't know why this is of interest to CERN, but we certainly should question. That is the point I want to make above all else, my friend.


----------



## Diogenes (Jun 30, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> That's an optimistic outlook, and quite frankly, the outlook I prefer. I don't know, though, the intentions of CERN and the reasonings behind creating the Hadron Collider. But who am I to dampen your optimistic spirits? We can do it your way and not consider all possibilities objectively. Please, only take my sarcasm with a grain of salt.


This may be the first time in my life that anyone calls anything about me "optimistic".
Anyway, if you're thinking about military applications then don't worry there are none. How do I know for certain? Well, the US are not financing it. But seriously, there are none, it only has theoretical physics applications which is why in the past there have been problems with fundings. Remember, the Manhattan project didn't have any that kind of problem.
Plus, CERN scientist gave us the world wide web, they can't be bad people .


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Ace Face said:


> You've got to ask yourself what the purpose of finding such a thing could be. Why would they want to get a hold of it? What purpose would it serve them?


More importantly, what can it be used for? anti-grav drives? fusion power contanment? TV weight loss pill advertised at 1:00am?


----------



## TheBeanie (Apr 8, 2011)

diogenes said:


> anyway, if you're thinking about military applications then don't worry there are none. How do i know for certain? Well, the us are not financing it.


lol. That bit cracked me up.


__________


----------



## MachinegunDojo (Dec 27, 2009)

If the Higgs Boson can be used for some dark military purpose we are probably 1000 years away from such ability. Think of the resources being used to simply find a trace of it. Anti matter has far more potential for such things and we can barely produce microscopic amounts and only for short periods of time.

This will give us a better direction to focus on making better and more accurate predictions in all kinds of experiments. So indirectly, yes it can and likely will lead to some military purposes, but the rest of the sciences will benefit even more.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

ZOMG CERN BLACK HOLE!

Ok please dont take this post seriously. This has amused me for a few years now.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

LOL!

CERN announced today they don't have an announcement.

In particle physics, about half of everything at 3 sigma and below is a false positive.

Plus, if they really even found anything at 124 GeV then they have a light higgs boson... so now they are going to have to find it's companion particle that makes up for it's lack of mass to prove it exists.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

The attempt is to get a better handle on the mechanism by which gravity works rather than just seeing, knowing, and understanding it's effects. To better understand a mechanism gives a doorway to better control a phenomenon and possibly put it to practical use, eventually. 

The ability to control gravity, to a significant enough degree, has applications in space to reduce the amount of time astronauts spend in microgravity, which prevents various ailments that go with such an environment, like bone density loss. A significant amount of gravity control can also allow for non-electromagneticly induced levitation, which can be used in launch systems. Also, a reduction in localized gravitational field strength can be used as a way to aid in the rehabilitation of leg by slowly increasing the amount of force the legs need to push and hold as they heal.

Also, a significant amount of control over gravity also allows for control over the shape of spacetime. This could open doors to FTL research when the manipulation of spacetime gets involved.

All this takes many miles of a journey starting with curiosity, then investigation, then knowledge, then understanding, then the application. A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step, and this is a first step.


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

Once we can identify and pinpoint the souce of gravitational force in matter we can take our first legitimate steps in countering it and cencelling it out, simulating it and manipulating it, so that we can have space stations that have artificial gravity and we can make goods transportation cheaper by removing tonnage out of equation in fuel expenses, we can finally accelerate to the speed of light by generating artificial gravity pit before the ship to create "eternal fall" etc.

From knowledge we gain tools to alter our universe to our benefit. Once we understood fire, we gained access to heat, cooked food and higher hygiene back in the stone age. Once we understood electricity we gained what we call modern era. Once we gained understanding of atoms, we got nuclear energy and whole new era of medicine.

Knowledge is one one true value in universe of aberrations of random chance.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> Knowledge is a possibility, but what would one want to do with that knowledge?


Does that matter right now? People like Faraday spent their lives trying to figure out magnetic fields. In those days it was just knowledge. But now pretty much everything that moves uses magnetic fields, radio wouldn't exist without that knowledge, MRI scanners work with magnetism,.. etc. etc. etc.

Right now it's not important what that knowledge can be used for. We've got to have the knowledge first, and once we have it, somebody, sooner or later, will do something useful with it.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Sanskrit said:


> Once we can identify and pinpoint the souce of gravitational force in matter we can take our first legitimate steps in countering it and cencelling it out, simulating it and manipulating it, so that we can have space stations that have artificial gravity and we can make goods transportation cheaper by removing tonnage out of equation in fuel expenses, we can finally accelerate to the speed of light by generating artificial gravity pit before the ship to create "eternal fall" etc.


Canceling out gravity,.... means we can make clean free energy, which means an end to pollution, an end to global warming,...... It almost sounds too good to be true, doesn't it?


----------

